# Ausgeschriebene Zahl in int umwandeln



## masii (14. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfach Möglichkeit ausgeschriebene Zahlen (z.B. String s = "dreizehn") in ein int umzuwandeln? Hätte es bisher über if/else oder seit Java 7 mit switch "manuell" gemacht, was aber irgendwie nicht so elegant ist.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2011)

Was fertiges in der Java API gibts dafür nicht.
Was eleganteres als

```
if (s.equals("eins")) return 1;
if (s.equals("zwei")) return 2;
...
if (s.equals("neunhundertdreiundsechzig")) return 963;
```
kann man sich aber bestimmt zusammenbauen


----------



## maki (14. Nov 2011)

Nein, da gibt es nix eingebautes (thirteen, dreizehn, тринадцать, trece, tredici, usw. usf.) in Java, vielleicht git es aber externe libs o.ä.

Wozu brauchst du das denn genau?

Wenn es sich nur um wenige Zahlen handelt kann man das recht schnell mit einem Enum abbilden.


----------



## masii (14. Nov 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wozu brauchst du das denn genau?



Ist eine Aufgabe für die FH. Wir sollen aus "mehreren" Zahlwörtern die Summe bilden.


----------

